# auf einem geladenen Bild zeichnen



## Perplex (1. Mai 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: ich möchte auf ein geladenes Bild einen Punkt zeichnen, weiss aber nicht, wie ich in der Methode "mouseClicked" die Methode "draw" aufrufen soll d.h. was genau ich in die mouseClicked-Methode reinschreiben muss, damit draw aufgerufen wird. Wär nett, wenn sich Jemand meinen Code mal ansieht.Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.  



```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFileChooser;
import javax.swing.JFrame;


public class HandManager extends JFrame implements ActionListener {
	
	private static HandManager hand;
	private JFileChooser fc;
	private PictureCanvas2 ph;
	private JButton b;
	
	public HandManager() {
	
		super ("Fenster");
		fc = new JFileChooser();
	     ph = new PictureCanvas2();
		//ph.setPreferedSize(300,300);
	     Container c = getContentPane();
		c.setLayout (new BorderLayout(3,3));
		 b = new JButton ( "Button");
		b.addActionListener( this);
		c.add(b,BorderLayout.NORTH);
		//Component ph = new PictureHandler();
		getContentPane().add(ph,BorderLayout.CENTER);
	                pack();
		setSize(300,300);
		setLocation(300,300);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setVisible(true);
		}
	
	public static void main (String [] args) {
		hand = new HandManager();
	}
	
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {
		
		if (event.getSource()==b) {
	int returnVal = fc.showOpenDialog(HandManager.this);
	ph.showImage(fc.getSelectedFile());
		}
	}
}

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.File;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.JPanel;


class PictureCanvas2 extends JPanel implements MouseListener {

	

	class PaintGeometricStuff {
		
	Graphics myGraphic;

	public PaintGeometricStuff(Graphics g) {
	myGraphic = g;
	
	
	}

	public  void draw(Graphics myGraphics) {
	myGraphics.setColor(Color.black);
		myGraphics.fillOval( 4,5,5,4 );
	}
	

	}

	
		BufferedImage bi;
		
	
		
	public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
				
				if (bi != null) {
					g.drawImage(bi,0,0,bi.getWidth(),bi.getHeight ( ),Color.white,null);
				
	}
	}

	
				public void showImage(File f) {
			try {
				bi = ImageIO.read(f);
				 			}
			catch (Exception e) {
					System.out.println("Fehler beim Bildladen");
				}
				repaint();
				}

	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent arg0) {
		
		PaintGeometricStuff.draw() ;
				
	}

	public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent arg0) {
		
	}

	public void mouseExited(MouseEvent arg0) {
			}

	public void mousePressed(MouseEvent arg0) {
		
		
	}

	public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0) {
				
	}
```


----------



## mr1st (1. Mai 2005)

Da Du die Variable myGraphics bereits in der Klasse deklariert hast, musst Du sie nicht extra übergeben.


```
public void draw()
{ myGraphics.setColor(Color.black);
  myGraphics.fillOval(4,5,5,4);
}
```

Da die mouseClicked Methode in der gleichen Klasse steht, kannst Du sie einfach so aufrufen:

```
public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent arg0)
{ draw() ;
}
```

Da Du wahrscheinlich aber dort zeichnen willst, wo die Maus ist:

```
public void draw(int x, int y)
{ myGraphics.setColor(Color.black);
  myGraphics.fillOval(x,y,5,4);
}

public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent me)
{ // Die Mauskoordinaten ermitteln
  int x = me.getX();
  int y = me.getY(); 
  draw(x,y) ;
}
```

MfG


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2005)

Mach das nicht!
In der paintComponent bildest du nur ein DatenModel ab.
Das heißt du speicherst dir die Position des MouseClicks in einer Liste oÄ. und rufst repaint() auf.
Die paintComponent zeichnet dann den Inhalt der Liste. Speicher dir keine Graphics Objekte, und ruf Methoden
zum zeichnen nur indirekt über repaint() auf!

btw: was soll denn das?

```
private static HandManager hand;
hand = new HandManager();
```


----------



## Perplex (2. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank!!! So müsste es klappen! Ich hab aber ganz vergessen, den MouseListener zu registrieren(...addMouseListener...), d.h. ich weiss nicht, wo und wie ich das hinschreiben soll. In den Konstruktor der Hauptklasse oder in den Konstruktor der PaintGeometricStuff-Klasse? Beides klappt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mai 2005)

mach in den Konstruktor von PictureCanvas

```
this.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
		
    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)
    {
            //je nachdem welche Methoden du überschreiben willst
    }
			
});
```


----------



## Perplex (2. Mai 2005)

Meine PictureCanvas2-Klasse hat ja keinen Konstruktor.Ich hab ja ne innere Klasse "PaintGeometricStuff", die einen Konstruktor hat. Da hab ich das reingeschrieben, was Du vorgeschlagen hast.Dann kam die Fehlermeldung, dass die Methode addMouseListener für den Typ PictureCanvas2.PaintGeometricStuff ist (ich arbeite mit eclipse). Das Probem ist, dass ich ne innere Klasse habe mit einem Konstruktor und eine äussere Klasse, die MouseListener implementiert.Also müsste ich doch die addMouseListener-Methode in einen Konstruktor der PictureCanvas2-Klasse reinschreiben, den ich aber gar nicht habe. Die Idee mit der inneren Klasse war auch nicht von mir, sondern von nem Bekannten.

Ausserdem: muss ich da noch was in mouseClicked reinschreiben, oder einfach so lassen, wie Du's aufgeschrieben hast?

Ich meine jetzt in dem Code-Abschnitt


```
this.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() { 
       
    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) 
    { 
            //je nachdem welche Methoden du überschreiben willst 
    } 
          
});
```


----------



## Perplex (2. Mai 2005)

Meine PictureCanvas2-Klasse hat ja keinen Konstruktor.Ich hab ja ne innere Klasse "PaintGeometricStuff", die einen Konstruktor hat. Da hab ich das reingeschrieben, was Du vorgeschlagen hast.Dann kam die Fehlermeldung, dass die Methode addMouseListener für den Typ PictureCanvas2.PaintGeometricStuff ist (ich arbeite mit eclipse). Das Probem ist, dass ich ne innere Klasse habe mit einem Konstruktor und eine äussere Klasse, die MouseListener implementiert.Also müsste ich doch die addMouseListener-Methode in einen Konstruktor der PictureCanvas2-Klasse reinschreiben, den ich aber gar nicht habe. Die Idee mit der inneren Klasse war auch nicht von mir, sondern von nem Bekannten.

Ausserdem: muss ich da noch was in mouseClicked reinschreiben, oder einfach so lassen, wie Du's aufgeschrieben hast?

Ich meine jetzt in dem Code-Abschnitt


```
this.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() { 
       
    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) 
    { 
            //je nachdem welche Methoden du überschreiben willst 
    } 
          
});
```


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mai 2005)

1. brauchts du wenn du das so machst wie vorgeschlagen keinen MouseListener zu implementieren,
2. was hindert dich daran deinem Panel einen Konstruktor zu verpassen?
3. frag ich mich eh was die innere Klasse da soll ...
4. bei mouse clicked merkst du dir den Punkt an den geklickt wurde und rufst repaint() auf.


----------



## Perplex (2. Mai 2005)

Wäre es zu viel verlangt, wenn Du mir den kompletten Code in korrigierter Form aufschreibst? Du scheinst ja wirklich ein Java-Profi zu sein. Das übersteigt im Moment noch meinen Horizont, dass alles selbst zu machen, da ich noch etwas Probleme mit dem objektorientierten Denken habe.
Wenn ich die innere Klasse wegmache, was ich heute versucht habe und PictureCanvas2 einen Konstruktor verpasse, bekomme ich wieder etliche andere Probleme in eclipse angezeigt, die ich nicht in den Griff kriege.

Ich sitze jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen vor dem Problem, eine Zeichenfunktion zu erstellen, mit der ich auf einem geladenen Bild einen Punkt zeichnen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mai 2005)

Ok, aber nur ein kleines:


```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Point;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Iterator;
import java.util.List;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

/**
 * @author Wildcard
 * created at 02.05.2005
 */
public class PaintOnComponent extends JFrame
{
	
	private List points = new ArrayList();

	public PaintOnComponent()
	{
		

		JPanel drawPanel = new JPanel() {
		
			protected void paintComponent(Graphics g)
			{

				super.paintComponent(g);
				g.setColor(Color.RED);
				Iterator it = points.iterator();
				while (it.hasNext())
				{
					Point p = (Point) it.next();
					g.fillOval(p.x,p.y,5,5);
				}
			}
		
		};
		drawPanel.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
			public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)
			{
				points.add(e.getPoint());
				repaint();
			}
		
		});
		drawPanel.setSize(500,500);
		
		getContentPane().add(drawPanel);
		
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setSize(500,500);
		
	}
	
	
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		PaintOnComponent p = new PaintOnComponent();
		p.setVisible(true);

	}

}
```


----------



## Perplex (2. Mai 2005)

Ja super!!!! Ganz herzlichen Dank!!!!!!! Jetzt hab ich wenigstens schon mal ne Zeichenfunktion. Weiss zwar noch nicht, wie ich das geladene Bild da reinkriege, aber ich versuch's mal. Sonst meld ich mich noch mal im Forum.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mai 2005)

Direkt bevor du die Punkte zeichnest rufst du g.drawImage auf.


----------



## Perplex (2. Mai 2005)

Ich hab doch ne eigene Klasse zum Bildladen angelegt, die folgende Form hat:


```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Event;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;

import java.io.File;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.JComponent;


public class PictureHandler extends JComponent {
	BufferedImage bi;
	

	public void showImage(File f) {
		try {
			bi = ImageIO.read(f);
			  //bi.setPreferedSize(new Dimension(bi.getWidth(),bi.getHeight()));
		}
		catch (Exception e) {
				System.out.println("Fehler beim Bildladen");
			}
			repaint();
			}
	
		public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
			
			if (bi != null) {
				g.drawImage(bi,0,0,bi.getWidth(),bi.getHeight(),Color.white,null);
			       
			}
		}
}
```

Dann würde ich in der Hauptklasse folgende Methode hinschreiben:

```
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {
		
		if (event.getSource()==b) {
	int returnVal = fc.showOpenDialog(Hand.this);
	ph.showImage(fc.getSelectedFile());
		}
	}
```

b ist ein JButton und ph ist ein PictureHandler-Objekt, dass ich in den Konstruktor der Hauptklasse geschrieben habe.

Wie ich das jetzt in deine Zeichenfunktion umsetzten soll ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mai 2005)

Anstatt auf das JPanel das ich benutzt habe zu zeichnen kannst du einfach deinen PictureHandler nehmen.
Bei MouseClick rufst du dann eine Methode auf PictureHandler auf, in der du einen neuen Punkt übergibst der gezeichnet werden soll. So als Beispiel...


----------



## Perplex (3. Mai 2005)

Ich hab das ja so versucht, hat aber nicht geklappt.  Vielleicht könntest Du's mir nochmal aufschreiben? Wenn Dir das aber jetzt zu umständlich ist, auch kein Problem. Du hast mir ja schon viel geholfen, wofür ich mich nochmal bedanken möchte!!


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mai 2005)

Hab das jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber etwa so.


```
import java.awt.Color; 
import java.awt.Graphics; 
import java.awt.Point; 
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter; 
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent; 
import java.util.ArrayList; 
import java.util.Iterator; 
import java.util.List; 

import javax.swing.JFrame; 
import javax.swing.JPanel; 

/** 
* @author Wildcard 
* created at 02.05.2005 
*/ 
public class PaintOnComponent extends JFrame 
{ 
    PictureHandler drawPanel;


   public PaintOnComponent() 
   { 
       

       drawPanel = new PictureHandler();
       drawPanel.showImage("blupp");
      drawPanel.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() { 
         public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) 
         { 
            addPoint(e.getPoint());
            repaint(); 
         } 
       
      }); 
      drawPanel.setSize(500,500); 
       
      getContentPane().add(drawPanel); 
       
      setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
      setSize(500,500); 
       
   } 
    
    
   /** 
    * @param args 
    */ 
   public static void main(String[] args) 
   { 
      PaintOnComponent p = new PaintOnComponent(); 
      p.setVisible(true); 

   } 

}


import java.awt.Color; 
import java.awt.Dimension; 
import java.awt.Event; 
import java.awt.Graphics; 
import java.awt.Graphics2D; 
import java.awt.Image; 
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage; 

import java.io.File; 

import javax.imageio.ImageIO; 
import javax.swing.JComponent; 


public class PictureHandler extends JComponent { 
   BufferedImage bi; 
    
    private ArrayList points = new ArrayList();

    public void addPoint(Point p)
    {
        points.add(p);
    }

   public void showImage(File f) { 
      try { 
         bi = ImageIO.read(f); 
           //bi.setPreferedSize(new Dimension(bi.getWidth(),bi.getHeight())); 
      } 
      catch (Exception e) { 
            System.out.println("Fehler beim Bildladen"); 
         } 
         repaint(); 
         } 
    
      public void paintComponent(Graphics g) { 

        super.paintComponent(g);           
         if (bi != null) { 
            g.drawImage(bi,0,0,bi.getWidth(),bi.getHeight(),Color.white,null); 


            g.setColor(Color.RED); 
            Iterator it = points.iterator(); 
            while (it.hasNext()) 
            { 
               Point p = (Point) it.next(); 
               g.fillOval(p.x,p.y,5,5); 
            }   
         } 
      } 
}
```


----------



## Perplex (3. Mai 2005)

Also ich hab das mal so versucht, hat aber nicht geklappt.Der Mouse- und der actionListener werden ja gar nicht von den entsprecheneden Klassen implementiert. Ausserdem gab's in folgendem Abschnitt Probleme:


```
public PaintOnComponent() 
   { 
         drawPanel = new PictureHandler(); 
       drawPanel.showImage("blupp"); 
      drawPanel.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() { 
         public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) 
         { 
            addPoint(e.getPoint()); 
            repaint(); 
         }
```

Es wird angezeigt, dass die Methode showImage für ein String-Argument nicht anwenbar ist und dass die Methode addPoint nicht definiert ist, obwohl sie ja in der pictureHandler-Klasse definiert ist.

Hab das jetzt folgendermassen:

```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color; 
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.Graphics; 
import java.awt.Point; 
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter; 
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent; 
import java.util.ArrayList; 
import java.util.Iterator; 
import java.util.List; 

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFileChooser;
import javax.swing.JFrame; 
import javax.swing.JPanel;


public class PaintOnComponent extends JFrame implements ActionListener {
 
  private  PictureHandler drawPanel; 
private JFileChooser fc;
 private JButton b;

public PaintOnComponent() 
   { 
	b = new JButton ( "Button");    
	b.addActionListener( this);
	Container c = getContentPane();
	c.setLayout (new BorderLayout(3,3));
	c.add(b,BorderLayout.NORTH);
	fc = new JFileChooser();
 	drawPanel = new PictureHandler(); 
       drawPanel.showImage("blupp"); 
      drawPanel.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() { 
         
      	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) 
         { 
            addPoint(e.getPoint()); 
            repaint(); 
         } 
        
      }); 
      drawPanel.setSize(500,500); 
        
      getContentPane().add(drawPanel,BorderLayout.CENTER); 
        
      setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
      setSize(500,500); 
        
   } 
    
public static void main(String[] args) 
   { 
      PaintOnComponent p = new PaintOnComponent(); 
      p.setVisible(true); 
}

public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {
	if (event.getSource()==b) {
		int returnVal = fc.showOpenDialog(PaintOnComponent.this);
		drawPanel.showImage(fc.getSelectedFile());	// TODO Auto-generated method stub
	
} 

}
}
```

Könntest Du mir dann den kompletten Code nochmal in korrigierter Fassung aufschreiben wenn's nicht zu viel verlangt ist? So wie ich's jetzt habe, fehlt doch nicht mehr viel, oder?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mai 2005)

```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Point;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.File;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Iterator;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.JComponent;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

/** 
* @author Wildcard 
* created at 02.05.2005 
*/ 
public class PaintOnComponent extends JFrame 
{ 
    PictureHandler drawPanel; 


   public PaintOnComponent() 
   { 
        

       drawPanel = new PictureHandler(); 
       drawPanel.showImage(setz hier irgendein File ein); 
      drawPanel.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() { 
         public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) 
         { 
            drawPanel.addPoint(e.getPoint()); 
            repaint(); 
         } 
        
      }); 
      drawPanel.setSize(500,500); 
        
      getContentPane().add(drawPanel); 
        
      setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
      setSize(500,500); 
        
   } 
    
    
   /** 
    * @param args 
    */ 
   public static void main(String[] args) 
   { 
      PaintOnComponent p = new PaintOnComponent(); 
      p.setVisible(true); 

   } 

} 

class PictureHandler extends JComponent { 
   BufferedImage bi; 
    
    private ArrayList points = new ArrayList(); 

    public void addPoint(Point p) 
    { 
        points.add(p); 
    } 

   public void showImage(File f) { 
      try { 
         bi = ImageIO.read(f); 
           //bi.setPreferedSize(new Dimension(bi.getWidth(),bi.getHeight())); 
      } 
      catch (Exception e) { 
            System.out.println("Fehler beim Bildladen"); 
         } 
         repaint(); 
         } 
    
      public void paintComponent(Graphics g) { 

        super.paintComponent(g);            
         if (bi != null) { 
            g.drawImage(bi,0,0,bi.getWidth(),bi.getHeight(),Color.white,null); 

         }
         g.setColor(Color.RED); 
         Iterator it = points.iterator(); 
         while (it.hasNext()) 
         { 
            Point p = (Point) it.next(); 
            g.fillOval(p.x,p.y,5,5); 
         }    
          
      } 
}
```


----------



## Perplex (3. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich showImage aufrufe, erwartet die Methode ein File als Paramter, aber da wo ich sie implementiere, schreibe ich ja (File f) hin. f ist das das Bild, was ich mir in dem Dialog-Fenster auswähle und das dann geladen werden soll. Dann muss ich ja schreiben:

```
drawPanel.showImage(fc.getSelectedFile());
```

aber diese Zeile hab ich doch schon in die actionPerformed-Methode geschrieben. Muss ich dann diese Methode weglassen? Aber ich will doch, dass beim Drücken des Buttons b ein Dialog-Fenster erscheint, wo mir das Bild, dass ich laden will, aussuchen kann und dass dann geladen wird.Dann soll man auf dem geladenen Bild Punkte einzeichnen können. Irgendwie ist da jetzt bei mir Chaos. Aber der Ansatz mit dem BorderLayout ist doch korrekt, oder? Ich will das Bild ins Zentrum setzten und den Button oben hin.


```
public PaintOnComponent() 
   { 
   b = new JButton ( "Button");    
   b.addActionListener( this); 
   Container c = getContentPane(); 
   c.setLayout (new BorderLayout(3,3)); 
   c.add(b,BorderLayout.NORTH); 
   fc = new JFileChooser(); 
   drawPanel = new PictureHandler(); 
       drawPanel.showImage("blupp"); 
      drawPanel.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() { 
          
         public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) 
         { 
            addPoint(e.getPoint()); 
            repaint(); 
         } 
        
      });
```

Hab's jetzt so:

```
public class PaintOnComponent extends JFrame implements ActionListener {
 
  private  PictureHandler drawPanel; 
private JFileChooser fc;
 private JButton b;

public PaintOnComponent() 
   { 
	b = new JButton ( "Button");    
	b.addActionListener( this);
	Container c = getContentPane();
	c.setLayout (new BorderLayout(3,3));
	c.add(b,BorderLayout.NORTH);
	fc = new JFileChooser();
 	drawPanel = new PictureHandler(); 
       drawPanel.showImage(fc.getSelectedFile()); 
      drawPanel.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() { 
         
      	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) 
         { 
            drawPanel.addPoint(e.getPoint()); 
            repaint(); 
         } 
        
      }); 
      drawPanel.setSize(500,500); 
        
      getContentPane().add(drawPanel,BorderLayout.CENTER); 
        
      setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
      setSize(500,500); 
        
   } 
    
public static void main(String[] args) 
   { 
      PaintOnComponent p = new PaintOnComponent(); 
      p.setVisible(true); 
}

public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {
	if (event.getSource()==b) {
		int returnVal = fc.showOpenDialog(PaintOnComponent.this);
		drawPanel.showImage(fc.getSelectedFile());	// TODO Auto-generated method stub
	
} 

}
}
```

Das ist doch falsch, oder?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mai 2005)

Perplex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist doch falsch, oder?


Wieso? Was funktioniert nicht?


----------



## Perplex (3. Mai 2005)

Sorry!!! ES FUNKTIONIERT!!!! Hatte es gar nicht getestet.
Aber jetzt ist alles in Ordnung! Klappt jetzt wunderbar! Nochmal ganz herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe!!
Ich muss noch ein paar weitere Funktionen in das Programm einbauen.Wenn ich da wieder Probleme bekomme( was unter Garantie so sein wird ), kann ich Dich dann wieder mit Fragen belästigen?


----------



## raffnix (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo ich möchte hier auch mal eine Frage stellen. 
Ist eher grundsätzlich zu punkten und bildern.

fillOval  erwartet 2 punkte  x und y.

bei einmal clicken müssten ja 2 Koordinaten gespeichert werden. hier ja in einer liste.

da steht:

```
addPoint(e.getPoint());
```

das sieht aber so aus , das bei jedem klick ein punkt gespeichert wird.

wie wird das dann hier realisiert??


```
Point p = (Point) it.next();
            g.fillOval(p.x,p.y,5,5);
```

kann mir das jemand erklären???(für dumme bitte  :wink


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mai 2005)

@Perplex Frag ruhig  :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mai 2005)

@raffnix
mit addPoint wird ein neuer Punkt in die Liste eingefügt.
Beim zeichnen läuft ein iterator über die Liste, und jeder Punkt wird gezeichnet.
Verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz  ???:L


----------



## raffnix (3. Mai 2005)

Nun ja .
es wird ja ein punkt gezeichnet wenn man auf das bild klickt richtig??

das läuft so.
klick. punkt in liste speichern. draw aufrufen und punkt aus der liste zuteilen.

aber für einen punkt braucht man ja 2 koordinaten. x. y 
speichert addPoint. nun beide koordinaten ?? 
und woher weiss ich welche koordinate x und welxhe y ist??


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mai 2005)

e.getPoint liefert ein Point Objekt.
Point Objekte bestehen aus einer x und einer y Koordinate


----------



## raffnix (4. Mai 2005)

Ahh .  nun ist alles klar..
dachte schon hier wird die quadratur des kreises vollzogen.(denk ich zwar auch oft aber hier ist es wohl doch nicht so)
nun bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2005)

raffnix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dachte schon hier wird die quadratur des kreises vollzogen.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach-Tarski-Paradoxon
zumindest fast  (letzter Absatz) :wink:


----------



## Perplex (6. Mai 2005)

Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich zwei Punkte eingezeichnet habe, soll automatisch ein Strich zwischen diesen beiden Punkten gezeichnet werden.
Ich speichere die Punkte doch in einem Array. Dann müsste ich doch drawLine den ersten und den zweiten Punkt in dem Array übergeben, oder? Dazu müsste ich doch die mouseReleased-Methode überschreiben?

Wenn das Array so aussieht:

```
private ArrayList points = new ArrayList();
```

dann müsste ich doch etwas wie : 

```
event.drawLine(points[0].getX(), points[0].getY(),points[1].getX(),points[1].getY())
```

schreiben, oder?

Soll ich dann in der PictureHandler-Klasse einen MouseListener implementieren und das dann in der mouseReleased-Methode reinschreiben? Auf diese Weise klappt es aber nicht ganz.


----------

